# Time for a 150BT rebuild?



## Relex (Mar 25, 2017)

I got my Husqvarna 150bt used a couple years ago and its always ran great. This last snow storm we got I was out blowing snow and in the high RPMS it started cutting out so I shut it off.

I was outside today messing around with it, started up and ran fine, blew out a small flower bed then in the high rmps it started cutting out again along with what kinda sounds like a small miss fire in your car in the low end and now it doesn't rev up the way it should.


Is it time for a new piston and ring?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Mar 25, 2017)

The fuel filter can cause this.
The tank vent would be another thing to check.
Also check for any water in the tank.

If you're using ethanol blended fuel, It absorbs moisture from the air.
So always need to dump out any old fuel from the blower and make sure the tank is clean.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 28, 2017)

Pull the 5,iirc, screws on the housing and the three screws holding the muffler on. Have a look through the exhaust port at piston. Post a picture if you like. Might try to clean the carb, if you have been using ethanol.


----------

